# Perú | Auditorios - Teatros - Coliseos



## pedro1011

*TEATRO MUNICIPAL DEL CALLAO ALEJANDRO GRANDA*








El remodelado escenario chalaco ha quedado hecho una maravilla.









Hoy es uno de los mejores teatros del país, por sus sistemas de sonido e iluminación.









La remodelación requirió una inversión de US$ 2 millones.


*ZUM DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE LIMA*








Moderno auditorio multipropósito dotado de la más moderna tecnología.


*CHORRILLOS-COLISEO MARISCAL CACERES*










*ASIA-PROYECTO DE POLIDEPORTIVO*










*LA PUNTA-COLISEO CERRADO*








Inaugurado en setiembre del 2007


----------



## El Bajopontino

Están mostras las fotos Pedro, que pena que no tenga imagenes del teatro de mi universidad, es re bacan, de seguro la mayoria lo ha visto, pues alli se grababa vale la pena soñar.


----------



## Filter

El teatro Alejandro Granda ha quedado alucinante, una obra que es de aplaudir, alguien vaya y consiga mas fotos para subirlas al foro internacional, el teatro ha quedado hermoso.


----------



## J Block

El Alejandro Granda esta hecho una maravilla.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Sí, está bien paja, luce bastante moderno.


----------



## pedro1011

El Bajopontino said:


> Están mostras las fotos Pedro, que pena que no tenga imagenes del teatro de mi universidad, es re bacan, de seguro la mayoria lo ha visto, pues alli se grababa vale la pena soñar.


Sí, justamente estoy buscando alguna foto por allí. Por afuera no me gusta mucho el teatro, pero dicen que por adentro es excelente, y que tiene una tecnología de primera.


----------



## J Block

No que iban a convertir la calle en un paseo peatonal? Por afuera tiene un diseño sesentón...pero me parece interesante.


----------



## El Bajopontino

pedro1011 said:


> Sí, justamente estoy buscando alguna foto por allí. Por afuera no me gusta mucho el teatro, pero dicen que por adentro es excelente, y que tiene una tecnología de primera.


Ya me canse de buscar, no he conseguido siquiera alguna de la fachada, no importa, habra que buscar de otros teatros.


----------



## Chalaco

Que bonito esta el teatro municipal del callao!


----------



## esoal

falta el amauta el mas grande de Lima y el mas olvidado tambien .....


----------



## lucho

siii el del callao esta muy chevere!


----------



## incaSC

verdad se ve espectacular el teatro del callao , oigan y ese polideprtivo en Asia se ve chre para cuando se dara ese proyecto? no lo habia escuchado.


----------



## Wolmisted

el de la u de lima tambien ... mostrazo!!!!


----------



## nicolaselguera77

bacanazo como quedó el teatro del callao, debe ser o el mejor o uno de los mejores del peru, en cambio el municipal de lima................sigue en ruinas!, es una reverenda verguenza que hayan pasado tantos años y todavia no se haya podido reconstruirlo, mientras tanto Lima no tiene un teatro de jerarquía (el segura es muy chico) Andrade tenía un buen plan para reconstruirlo, ampliar el escenario y convertir toda esa zona del jiron Ica en un atractivo cultural. Castañeda parece que abandono el proyecto ya que la reconstrucción del municipal hasta donde se no tiene todavía fecha...........ponte las pilas castañeda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34

que hermoso ha quedado el teatro en la primera foto, realmente una obra de arte de buen gusto !


----------



## Juan1912

realmente se ve muy bonito, qué bueno que con tantas obras se está mejorando la cara del callao


----------



## Pisco_Perú

QUE LINDO HA QUEDADO EL TEATRO MUNICIPAL DEL CALLAO; AH, Y ESPERO QUE EL PROYECTO DEL POLIDEPORTIVO EN ASIA SE HAGA REALIDAD.


----------



## pedro1011

*COLISEO GRAN CHIMU (TRUJILLO)*

















Interior del Gran Chimú


*COLISEO CERRADO DE TARAPOTO*








_Foto: Fayo_


*COLISEO CERRADO DE PUCALLPA*










*COLISEO DIBOS (LIMA)*



















*COLISEO DE TACNA*








Disculpen por la calidad de las tres últimas imágenes, que son del periódico


*COLISEO MUNICIPAL LARA BARRETO (LAMBAYEQUE)*










*COLISEO DEL CUSCO*


----------



## alibiza_1014

Que lindo quedo ese teatro del Callao la verdad, ojala sea escenario de buenas obras y empuje el nivel cultural de la ciudad....;.CHIMPUM....CALLAO!!!!


----------



## sebvill

el Teatro Peruano-japonés es impresionante.También es muy bonito el del museo de la Nación.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Pucha, si que es dificil conseguir fotos de los teatros de Lima.


----------



## pedro1011

*PLAZA DE ACHO*








Hermoso y colonial coliseo taurino, que sin embargo debería servir para dar
cabida a espectáculos no violentos.










*PLAZA DE TOROS EN PALCA (JUNIN)*










*PLAZA DE TOROS EN CHOTA (CAJAMARCA)*








La plaza y el Monumento al Toro.









Arriba, panorámica de la plaza, y abajo, la "fiesta taurina".










*PLAZA DE TOROS DE HUAMACHUCO*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Después de Lima, las Plazas de Toros se concentran en Cajamarca y el Centro.


----------



## pedro1011

*AUDITORIO DEL BANCO DE CREDITO (LA MOLINA)*








Si no me equivoco, su diseño es de Bernardo Fort Brescia


*AUDITORIO DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE SAN MARCOS*




























*COLISEO JOSE LUIS FERNANDEZ (CHICLAYO)*








En el colegio José Pardo


*COLISEO DE TACNA*



















*GRAN TEATRO DE LIMA*








En el Gran Parque de Lima


*TEATRO LA CABAÑA*








Me parece que ahora este teatro forma parte del Gran Teatro de Lima


----------



## Libidito

Esta bravazo el proyecto de Asia, y esos teatros de Lima estan bacanes tambien, en provincias si no hay mucha inovacion, lo k me llamaron la atencion fue el coliseo del Cuzco y el gran chimu.


----------



## pedro1011

*INAUGURARON MODERNO TECHO EN LA PISCINA OLÍMPICA DEL CAMPO DE MARTE*









La imponente obra fue inaugurada el 20 de abril. La remodelación total del Complejo Acuático del Campo de Marte y el techado de la piscina olímpica se dio gracias al Programa Integral desarrollado por el IPD y la Federación de Natación.

En una primera etapa, el IPD invirtió más de un millón de nuevos soles en la remodelación de la piscina de 50 metros y de saltos ornamentales, cambio total del equipo de recirculación, compra de un nuevo caldero a carbón de piedra, construcción de vestuarios, pintado de mallas, tribunas, cero perimetral, veredas y arreglos en general.

Ello permitió a la Federación recaudar mayores recursos, que sirvieron, en gran parte, para ejecutar la segunda etapa, que comprendió la instalación de un moderno techado desmontable en la piscina olímpica. 








El techado de PVC que luce ahora la piscina olímpica permite un ahorro sustancial de energía, brinda mayor comodidad de ambiente y posibilitará la masificación de la disciplina, en vista que con el nuevo cobertor la piscina podrá ser utilizada más horas al día. 

El mejoramiento del Complejo Acuático permitirá la reactivación de campeonatos inter-colegios, universidades, institutos superiores y fuerzas armadas, que se dejaron se realizar hace muchas décadas. 








Asimismo, el presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte Señor Iván Dibós Mier anunció que se viene trabajando en un ambicioso proyecto que tiene como objetivo dotar de nuevos calderos a ocho piscinas que se encuentran distribuidas en los 16 complejos deportivos del IPD. 

Tomado de www.ipd.gob.pe


----------



## skyperu34

wow, !!!! muy interesante ver, a pesar que no sean inmensas construcciones, hay una mas que aceptable infraestructura en este rubro a nivel nacional


----------



## Muchik

Que bien se ve el teatro chalaco, excelente trabajo... El complejo mansiche con los trabajos de remodelacion ha mejorado mucho, con una vista aerea se veria bien. 
En Trujillo tambien tenemos una plaza de toros, lamentablemente.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

TE PASASTE PEDRO... ESTE THREAD ESTÀ ALUCINANTE


----------



## Filter

Que bien se ve el techo que han puesto en la piscina olimpica del Campo de Marte, le da un toque de modernidad a la piscina kay:


----------



## Filter

Colaboro en este thread con un par de fotos del auditorio de la U. Ricardo Palma.


----------



## pedro1011

Está espectacular ese auditorio, Filter. Diseño de avanzada.
Vane: merci for your mots (disculpa mi pésimo franglish).


----------



## Vane de Rosas

merci cher


----------



## francis2064

y faltan las fotos del coliseo del yahuar huaca en el callao


----------



## rafo18

Mi top seria:
*Lima
-Trujillo
-Cuzco
El de AQP es muy obsoleto y antiguo ademas no hay fotos de el.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gustó el Auditorio de la Richi.


----------



## Skypiura

Futuro coliseo de la Ciudad de Sullana.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Alguien sabe algo de cuando van a empezar a restaurar el Teatro Municipal de Lima??


----------



## Jose Antonio

Coliseo Arequipa


----------



## francis2064

nadie tiene fotos del coliseo yahuar huaca en el callao?????


----------



## democracia

algunos son buenos pero otros...... hay ke mejorar en este aspecto


----------



## Inyector

Le? esta noticia hoy por la ma?ana (en el Comercio) y me di? mucha nostalgia, adem?s conociendo a los dirigentes peruanos, no creo que vayan a cumplir lo prometido osea construir uno nuevo y moderno.

COLISEO D?VOS: Adi?s, fue un gusto 


IMPONENTE. El Dib?s ya no es rentable para el IPD. Por ello le han bajado el pulgar y lo pondr?n a la venta al mejor postor. Aseguran que construir?n un coliseo m?s grande y moderno 

El IPD anunci? ayer que en enero subastar? el coliseo Eduardo Dib?s. Con lo recaudado har? otro en la Videna

Para el Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD) no hay nostalgia que valga. No importa si en febrero de 1985 el entonces presidente de la Rep?blica, Fernando Belaunde Terry, declar? intangible el terreno de 13.626 metros cuadrados para el b?squet, que en 1989 se inaugur? con un cuadrangular internacional de ese deporte y ese mismo a?o el Per? qued? cuarto en el Mundial Juvenil de V?ley que se hizo aqu?. Tampoco vale recordar que fue en la cancha principal del Dib?s donde en un partidazo, Natalia M?laga fue clave para que el v?ley clasificase a los Juegos de Sidney 2000 o que, no hace muchos meses, las menores dirigidas por 'Pipo' V?squez clasificaron al mundial de M?xico. 

Ya no habr? m?s coliseo Eduardo Dib?s de San Borja. El IPD lleg? a un acuerdo con la Superintendencia de Bienes Nacionales (su actual propietario) para que esta instituci?n le traspase la administraci?n del coliseo y que el IPD lo subaste al mejor postor. S?, como lo ven, el coliseo ser? vendido a la persona natural o jur?dica que m?s dinero ofrezca. 

"Justo hoy (ayer martes) nos hemos reunido y llegamos a un acuerdo. La idea es recaudar lo m?s posible y con el dinero construir un nuevo coliseo, m?s grande y m?s moderno y, con el dinero restante, acondicionar la Videna como un gran centro de alto rendimiento para varios deportes", sostuvo ayer el presidente del IPD, Arturo Woodman, en di?logo con Deporte Total.

Las bases de la subasta se conocer?n en enero. Hasta entonces, seguir? empleado por el deporte.


----------



## Alejo85

en si es buena notica


----------



## Alejo85

en si es buena noticia


----------



## Inyector

Me parece que seria mejor que el Divos pase a manos de la federacion de voley, y este lugar sea el fortin de las selecciones y ademas funcione como un centro de alto rendimiento de ese deporte


----------



## perupd

Y seguro que el mejor postor sera ese c.c Primavera. Por un par de soles las 'autoridades' hacen lo que quieren.


----------



## Germinal

Siempre que paso por el Dibos me da pena lo abandonado que luce este coliseo. En realidad hace rato debieron sacar al Dibos de alli pues le da mal aspecto a la zona. Creo que el IPD esta haciendo muy bien en venderlo, pues lo que cuesta no es la infraestructura (bastante fea por cierto), sino el terreno. Ademas, lo ideal es centralizar todas las actividades deportivas en un gran recinto, que en este caso seria la Videna, donde las voleybolistas y basquetbolistas podrian aprovechar los servicios que se brindan a los futbolistas en el centro de alto rendimiento deportivo.


----------



## J Block

perupd said:


> Y seguro que el mejor postor sera ese c.c Primavera. Por un par de soles las 'autoridades' hacen lo que quieren.


Jajaja, pero POR SUPUESTO que el Primavera Park & Plaza sera el futuro propietario del terreno...si se les cae la baba por el terreno para levantar en ese lugar otra tienda por departamentos y mas areas comerciales.


----------



## kokofett

Chalaco said:


> Coliseo Cerrado de Huancavelica


hermosos proyecto, se ve moderno ,sofisticado,uno igual debe tener Lima.


----------



## |pRup|

kokofett said:


> hermosos proyecto, se ve moderno ,sofisticado,uno igual debe tener Lima.


A mi también me gusta bastante...aunque no se...el techo hace que parezca un croissant...:nuts: Pero está bastante bien.

Saludos!


----------



## skyperu34

Coliseo cerrado gran Chimú, para 8 000 personas...










Plaza de toros










Coliseo Inca


----------



## eltiger25

Me gusto mas el proyecto de polideportivo de asia es espectacular para hacer megaconciertos. Por cierto el coliseo cerrado de chiclayo va ha ser vendidoporque van hacer uno casi de la magnitud del coliseo divos de lima porque el que esta actualmente ya no cumple con los parametros establacidos el nuevo coliseo estara ubicado en el estadio elias aguirre


----------



## marquiño

Aqui les muestro una imagen del interior del antiguo coliseo municipal de Arequipa luego de su mejoramiento.


----------



## tacall

muy buen thread recien lo veo pedro deberias hacer una reedicion de este threat ta de la pm


----------



## caetano

*Teatro Segura*

Teatro Segura (en Lima)

Capacidad: 800 personas


----------



## caetano

*Coliseo donde se jugó el Perú - España (Copa Davis)*

La única vez que Perú jugó Copa Davis dentro del Grupo Mundial.

Coliseo portátil del Jockey Club del Perú:

Partido entre Almagro (Esp) y Matías Silva (Per).




Algunas anfitrionas del equipo Nokia:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

El viejisimo Paraninfo Universitario de la UNSAAC Cusco


----------



## yvan789

caetano said:


> La única vez que Perú jugó Copa Davis dentro del Grupo Mundial.
> 
> *Coliseo portátil del Jockey Club del Perú:*
> 
> Partido entre Almagro (Esp) y Matías Silva (Per).


^^
*Coliseo portátil del Jockey Club del Perú??*
que ese coliseo es dasarmable???:wallbash::cucumber:


----------



## caetano

yvan789 said:


> ^^
> *Coliseo portátil del Jockey Club del Perú??*
> que ese coliseo es dasarmable???:wallbash::cucumber:


Así es. Se arma y desarma para llevarlo a cualquier parte.


----------



## yvan789

^^ muy interesante armable y desarmable k bien algo muy bueno":eek2:


----------



## brian_cusco13

*EN CUSCO:*

*COLISEO CERRADO "CASA DE LA JUVENTUD"*
Foto de Aquicusco









Trasandinos 2008

























ADECORE 2008










*TEATRO MUNICIPAL*


----------



## aquicusco

Buen aporte Brian,el teatro municipal es muy atractivo por dentro aunque pequeño,Tengo entendido que el teatro Garcilazo fue remodelado y adecuado para mas obras. Me parece o el coliseo Casa de la Juventud (Cusco) es el mas grande?? porque yo conozco la mayoria de los demas mostrados y parece que no,ojala alguien me informe un poco mas.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Este viejo coliseo "Casa de la Juventud" obra del gobierno dictatorial velazquista, sigue siendo el más grande del país, con una capacidad para veinte mil personas...ojala algun día construyan otro mejor o este lo remodelen ... por que es impresionante por dentro.

A proposito en este fue donde por ultima vez el Perú gano un sudamericano de voley femenino.


----------



## brian_cusco13

es cierto el sudamericano fue en cusco en 1993!!!!!!!
siempre voy al coliseo x el adecore, y no sabia de que era el mas grande del peru!!!!!
me encanta es muy chvree y unico, ojala construyan otro mas grande!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Centro de Convenciones Cusco de la Municipalidad Provincial de Cusco








Cuenta con lo último en tecnologia, 05 salas preparadas acusticamente, la principal con capacidad para 1700 personas.


----------



## brian_cusco13

si me gusta el centro de convenciones, no tube la oportunidad de ir, pero se ve bn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Muy buenos los salones. el MAC de cusco tambien está de lujo


----------



## El Bajopontino

El Gran Teatro del Norte en la UNI


----------



## brian_cusco13

Muy Buenos los de la Uni!


> *EN CUSCO:*
> 
> *COLISEO CERRADO "CASA DE LA JUVENTUD"*
> Foto de Aquicusco


sencillmnt esta foto aquicusco es totalmnt imprecionante me encanta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indochine

brian_cusco13 said:


> Muy Buenos los de la Uni!
> 
> sencillmnt esta foto aquicusco es totalmnt imprecionante me encanta!!!!!!!!!


 :cheers: me acuerdo que el 93 en ese coliseo la sele de voley le gano a brasil en la final del sudamericano.


----------



## erikzito

*Auditorio Asamblea Nacional de Rectores*

Estube allí en diciembre pasado, perdón por la calidad pero mi cel no va bien XD. Por cierto, haría las fotos un poco mas pequeñas pero ni idea como.


----------



## aquicusco

No te preocupes se ven bien las fotos,yo tmb las saco con mi celular,bueno el auditorio de la ANR.


----------



## Aedus

Los foristas de Cuzco también podrían colocar fotos del Teatro Garcilazo, que he visto en un diario.


----------



## loqueandome

alguien sabe a quien le pertenece el coliseo amauta,dios mio un escenario para 20 mil personas,que dia a dia es comido por los hongos,monticulos de basura,rodeado de chatarreros,lavadores de carros,locos,meones y cagones...es increible que el coliseo de mejor arquitectura y mas grande de lima y segun wikipedia del peru,se pierde lenta y mudamente en el tiempo y nadie hace absolutamente nada por el...el actual propietario o dueño deberia hacer un concurso publico nacional y hasta internacional para recuperarlo para la ciudad,ahi se pueden hacer eventos deportivos, conciertos,un sinnumero de cosas...porfavor por piedad hay que hacer algo!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

^^ El Coliseo Amauta le pertenecía a Panamericana Televisión (ahí se hizo Nubeluz) hasta que Genaro decidió desgraciar el canal y no pagar sus deudas, tras lo cual los acreedores embargaron el coliseo y creo que lo vendieron a otra empresa.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Carlos_"U" said:


> Coliseo Gran Chimú - Trujillo


EXCELENTE VISTA DEL COLISEO CERRADO GRAN CHIMU DE TRUJILLO...


----------



## skyperu34

Que buenas fotos, excelente !

Que capacidad tienen el coliseo y centro de ocnvenciones cusqueños????

y el de la asamblea nacional de rectores??? De la UNI ????


----------



## koko cusco

teatro garcilazo del cusco y la obra teatral de kusikay

































[/CENTER]


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonito el teatro Garcilaso. Se ve amplio, quizá para unas 800 ó 1000 personas???


----------



## Chris_ALOR

interesante thread..... ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Como también el thread es de teatros.... un foto del teatro de Arequipa... construido por el IV Centenario de la ciudad blanca (1940)..... el estilo claramente neo-colonial.








​


----------



## loqueandome

Chris_ALOR said:


> Como también el thread es de teatros.... un foto del teatro de Arequipa... construido por el IV Centenario de la ciudad blanca (1940)..... el estilo claramente neo-colonial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



se ve muy bonito ese teatro de arequipa.


----------



## Indochine

El Amauta
Gran coliseo, esta foto que corrsponde a una reunion de evangelicos, no se aprecia completamente la tercera bandeja.









El coliseo Amaua en 1948 Cuando era una plaza de Toros


----------



## AL_ng

AUDITORIO DE LA URP


----------



## Frankuervo

Deberían subir fotos de algunos auditorios de Arequipa, como de Tecsup donde se hace la convención minera, y el centro de convenciones de Cerro Juli siempre apropiadas para recibir grandes eventos a nivel latinoamericano, ojala consiga fotos...


----------



## francis2064

coliseo amauta
algunas fotos que encontre en internet

















que feo que esta el coliseo, deberian de hacer algo por el


----------



## roberto_vp

Terrible su estado, por su ubicación no le veo muchas esperanzas de volver a ser un lugar de grandes eventos.


----------



## Indochine

^^
esta en una zona accesible para todo lima, cerca a la venezuela y colmena.


----------



## roberto_vp

Sí, pero como que nadie se siente muy seguro caminando por la Venezuela a las 12 de la noche saliendo de un concierto, la zona no es nada bonita y menos turística.


----------



## mkografo

*"CERRO JULI" Centro de Convenciones*


----------



## Indochine

*Las obras para el nuevo coliseo de vóley aún no se han iniciado
Los trámites burocráticos son el peor enemigo. ¿Hasta cuándo?*









No todas son alegrías y buenas noticias en el voleibol nacional. Si bien las autoridades quedaron satisfechas por la oficialización del Perú como sede del Mundial Juvenil 2011, hay situaciones que preocupan. Y mucho.

Una de ellas es el retraso en la construcción del moderno coliseo que el Perú presentó en su solicitud para ser la sede del torneo. Hasta hoy no se pueden iniciar las obras, debido a una serie de trámites burocráticos que nunca terminan.

Pedido no escuchado
Hace unos días, el jefe del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Arturo Woodman, comentó que para comenzar las obras se necesitaba acelerar los procesos de licencia de construcción y la salida del dinero correspondiente.

“Ya está aprobado el monto para construir el coliseo, pero necesitamos que el proceso de licitación se acelere. Mientras esto no se haga, es imposible iniciar las obras”, dijo el ‘Colorado’.

La idea es que las obras estén avanzadas en la próxima inspección de la Federación Internacional. ¿Se podrá?

Las chicas se tienen fe
Ajenas a los temas dirigenciales, las seleccionadas de mayores continúan entrenando en el Olivar de Jesús María, y las juveniles en la Videna de San Luis.

Ellas esperan que el moderno coliseo ofrecido para el Mundial de 2011 se haga realidad pronto. “Nos brindaría mejores condiciones de entrenamiento”, dijo Jessenia Uceda. El coliseo no solo tendrá mayor aforo, sino una mejor cancha y material deportivo.
Link


----------



## El Bajopontino

No puede ser, ahora falta que empiece el mundial con una tribuna incompleta, o sin la cobertura, tal como pasó en la copa américa.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Ojalá se apuren, me encanta la "tortita" .


----------



## kokofett

Indochine said:


> ^^
> esta en una zona accesible para todo lima, cerca a la venezuela y colmena.



Accesible pero su entorno es deplorable, esta ubicado en una zona industrial y alrededor hay puestitos de llanteros y mecanicas, no tiene un entorno atrayente como para hacer eventos deportivos internacionales. Ahora segun he leido por alli creo que una organizacion religiosa lo ha comprado? no se si se pudiera confrimar.


----------



## kokofett

Indochine said:


> *Las obras para el nuevo coliseo de vóley aún no se han iniciado
> Los trámites burocráticos son el peor enemigo. ¿Hasta cuándo?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Externamente se ve bastante interesante, un diseño poco visto en latinoamerica, pero segun el render que vi en rpp el interior si deja mucho que desear pues se presenta una zona de vidrio para sala de transmisiones y palcos vip parece demasiado extensa en vez de ser cubierta por graderias como en todo coliseo y tambien tiene la idea de darle butacas de colores combinados como del monumental. aqui el video del render junto al del CEAR.

http://www.rpp.com.pe/2010-04-16-conozca-como-sera-el-centro-de-alto-rendimiento-del-voleibol-video_258141.html


----------



## skyperu34

Que curioso el futuro coliseo de voley, es llamativo. Espero se inicien obras ya !


----------



## peruanito

Después de un largo proceso de ejecución, la Municipalidad Provincial de Huancavelica informó que el miércoles 22 de diciembre, entregará a la población huancavelicana el gran Coliseo Cerrado Multiuso ôVilla Rica de Oropesaö, infraestructura deportiva que se constituirá en una de las más importantes a nivel nacional, teniendo nuestra ciudad la oportunidad de ser sede de encuentros deportivos nacionales e internacionales.

Esta obra, que durante la presente gestión se ejecutó en 3 etapas, requirió un presupuesto aproximado de 5 millones 599 mil soles, incluyendo dos procesos, como la culminación de la estructura metálica y la instalación de la cobertura termo acústica, los cuales se ejecutaron en la modalidad de contrata.

El Coliseo Cerrado Multiuso ôVilla Rica de Oropesaö, ejecutado por la Municipalidad Provincial de Huancavelica, abarca un área de 5 mil 200 m2 aproximadamente y demandó una inversión aproximada de más de cinco millones y medio de soles, tiene una capacidad para 8 mil personas, además cuenta con un moderno tablero electrónico, piso sintético, piso de granito, camerinos temperados, sistema de evacuación pluvial, iluminación, accesos peatonal y vehicular, cabinas de transmisión y demás condiciones que harán de esta infraestructura deportiva una de las más importantes de nuestro país.

Para la ceremonia de inauguración y entrega, se está preparando un espectáculo sin precedentes en nuestra ciudad, por lo que se viene gestionando la participación de la selección peruana de vóley femenino y un importante club de la liga profesional de vóley, así como también la presencia de destacados personajes, como el presidente del IPD, Arturo Woodman, entre otros


----------



## vicentino

Hola como estan yo soy de Mexico y su pais me encanta saben soy fan de su paisana Wendy Sulca Saludos a tods los amigos peruanos


----------



## onechann

esta muy bonito el teatro de arequipa


----------



## El Vecino323

El coliseo de Huancavelica tiene un gran parecido con el Coliseo Dibos


----------



## AliicoxD

que pena que el amauta se halla vendido a los evangelicos


----------



## peruanito

alguien tiene fotos del amauta????


----------



## fredsil

Este es el coliseo multiusos de cajamarca avanzado al 62%


----------



## fredsil

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/coliseomultiususcajamar.jpg/


----------



## peruanito

*Coliseo de Cajamarca*

^^


----------



## rafo18

Chris_ALOR said:


> Como también el thread es de teatros.... un foto del teatro de Arequipa... construido por el IV Centenario de la ciudad blanca (1940)..... el estilo claramente neo-colonial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Lastma por su ubicacion, apuesto que muy pocos en Arequipa han "interiorizado" esta fachada tan bella, solo por no dejarle el retiro (plaza-parque) al frente.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Personalmente, me encanta el estilo neocolonial. Es cierto que la ausencia de un retiro le quita majestuosidad a la fachada, pero es preciosa de todos modos.


----------



## peruanito

*Coliseo de Oxapampa*


----------



## Indochine

*El Coliseo Amauta*


















*Gran Teatro Nacional*


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Muy buenas las fotos.*


----------



## tacall

*Coliseo Arequipa*









Inagurado en 1954


----------



## jocho

^^ muy buen aporte con el viejo coliseo Arequipa.

Lamentablemente está en pésimas condiciones desde hace muchísimos años. El techo deja pasar agua en épocas de lluvia como si fuera al aire libre. Habían proyectos para remodelarlo pero es un cuento más largo que el complejo en Chapi o el puente Chilina, no creo que veamos algo allí en los próximos años.

Por otro lado, si es utilizado constantemente. Pero Arequipa ya requiere algo mejor.


----------



## peruanito

*Huancavelica*


----------



## Indochine

datos segun La Republica

El Amauta tiene capacidad para 20 mil espectadores
El coliseo Eduardo Dibós tiene capacidad para 6 mil personas.
El coliseo Manuel Bonilla tiene capacidad para 4 mil personas.
El coliseo Miguel Grau del Callao puede albergar a 4 mil personas.
La plaza de toros de Acho tiene capacidad para 13 mil personas.


----------



## uspaorkoo

A Arequipa le hace falta un nuevo coliseo ( o en tal caso remodelar bien el que ya tienen)...porque a como esta ahora no se encuentra a la altura de una ciudad como Arequipa


----------



## theWrC

Cual es el mejor coliseo de Peru? 

El de Huaraz es pésimo , el eco y el estado en el que esta deja mucho, DEMASIADO que desear.


----------



## Polarsircle

*CENTRO CULTURAL DE HUARAZ*


----------



## tacall

Bonito auditorio!


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Grande !


----------



## uspaorkoo

theWrC said:


> Cual es el mejor coliseo de Peru?
> 
> El de Huaraz es pésimo , el eco y el estado en el que esta deja mucho, DEMASIADO que desear.


Pero en las fotos se ve bastante bien!, aunque pues lo del Eco es otra cosa....puede que sea verdad


----------



## theWrC

uspaorkoo said:


> Pero en las fotos se ve bastante bien!, aunque pues lo del Eco es otra cosa....puede que sea verdad


Las fotos de arriba son del teatro del centro cultural (he tocado ahi tiene cosas mejorables sobre todo que no posea un sistema de audio integrado crea muchos problemas aveces), el coliseo es otra cosa


----------



## Polarsircle

uspaorkoo said:


> Pero en las fotos se ve bastante bien!, aunque pues lo del Eco es otra cosa....puede que sea verdad


Ese es el centro cultural, no el coliseo. Saludos.


----------



## peruanito

*Coliseo Cajamarca*


----------



## Indochine

Coliseo Gran Chimú de Trujillo


----------



## Xtremizta

derrumbaron la plaza de toros de trujillo


----------



## Piedraliza

Xtremizta said:


> derrumbaron la plaza de toros de trujillo


Si es asi, que bueno.


----------



## Indochine

el amauta


onechann said:


> *Imágenes del antiguo coliseo amauta
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente: *http://www.larepublica.pe/26-09-2012/coliseo-amauta-de-plaza-de-toros-centro-religioso#foto7


----------



## alibiza_1014

El Coliseo Amauta si no me equivoco es el que tiene mayor capacidad de personas en todo el Pais. Me imaguino que entraran de 20,000 a 25,000 personas si no estoy errado, que alguien confirme esto. Valdria la pena renovarlo?, o construir uno nuevo con igual o mayor capacidad que el Amauta?. Se que el Amauta no esta en un buen lugar de la ciudad pero igual se podria mejorar y igualmente mejorar su entorno.


----------



## invasorzim

alibiza_1014 said:


> El Coliseo Amauta si no me equivoco es el que tiene mayor capacidad de personas en todo el Pais. Me imaguino que entraran de 20,000 a 25,000 personas si no estoy errado, que alguien confirme esto. Valdria la pena renovarlo?, o construir uno nuevo con igual o mayor capacidad que el Amauta?. Se que el Amauta no esta en un buen lugar de la ciudad pero igual se podria mejorar y igualmente mejorar su entorno.


Construyendo la línea 2 del metro habría una estación bastante cerca del Amauta y ahí de todas maneras se mejoraría el entorno. La cosa es que el coliseo sigue siendo propiedad de los evangelistas, si ellos no planean remodelar el coliseo y no piensan venderlo ya fue, no se puede hacer nada. Y hay una necesidad de tener una arena para más de 10 mil personas, el Dibos es muy chico y no puede ampliarse.


----------



## Indochine

alibiza_1014 said:


> El Coliseo Amauta si no me equivoco es el que tiene mayor capacidad de personas en todo el Pais. Me imaguino que entraran de 20,000 a 25,000 personas si no estoy errado, que alguien confirme esto. Valdria la pena renovarlo?, o construir uno nuevo con igual o mayor capacidad que el Amauta?. Se que el Amauta no esta en un buen lugar de la ciudad pero igual se podria mejorar y igualmente mejorar su entorno.











segun wikipedia:
El Coliseo Amauta tiene una capacidad para 20.000 personas, pero la capacidad puede variar según el uso que se le dé.
El Coliseo Mariscal Cáceres es un recinto techado multipropósito, principalmente para el voleibol. Está ubicado en el distrito de Chorrillos en la ciudad de Lima, Perú. Tiene capacidad para 7000 personas sentadas
El Coliseo Eduardo Dibós tienen una capacidad para 6000 espectadores.
El Coliseo Miguel Grau en otras fuentes indican que posee una capacidad de 3000 espectadores.

Pienso que el Coliseo Amauta se tiene que recuperar comprando a los actuales propietarios, Comunidad Cristiana Agua Viva :nuts: como es posible que priven asi a la poblacion y el deporte de semejante recinto deportivo, no tengo nada contra esa religion, ellos tranquilamente con el dinero recibido de la compra pueden construir un auditorio para sus reuniones.

El Amauta no solo sirve para el voley, basquet, box, etc... tambien para conciertos (ahi toco en los años 80 Indochine, Soda Stereo, GIT, Los Abuelos de la Nada,etc) y tambien grandes eventos internacionales.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ No se quien habrá puesto las capacidades de los coliseos limeños en wikipedia pero en el Mariscal Cáceres ni fregando entran 7 mil sentados y en el Dibós puede ser que antes del 2011 entraran 6 mil personas pero luego de la remodelación de ese año la capacidad ha disminuido, creo que está más cerca a 5 mil.


----------



## alibiza_1014

En cualquier caso, gracias por tu respuesta Indochine. En las fotos interiores del Amauta se nota muy bien que es bastante amplio y se ve q minimo llega a una buena capacidad de personas. Construir un nuevo coliseo cerrado en Lima con una capacidad de 20 a 25 mil personas tendria un buen costo. Sobretodo con toda la nueva tecnologia en existencia ahora. En fin, no se cuando dije que lo renueven esta en mi mente el gran trabajo que hicieron con el Estadio Nacional, pues quedo muy, pero muy bonito. de todas maneras costo su buen billete, pero hubiese sido minimo el doble si se huviesen hecho un nuevo estadio. En fin a ver que pasa.


----------



## Indochine

el amauta hasta se puede construir una bandeja mas, con toda la remodelacion que seria tecnologia de punta para que sea la arena de Lima.


----------



## Indochine

imagenes capturadas a la misma escala

-----------------*Coliseo Amauta*-------------------------------*Coliseo Eduardo Dibos*-----------------------*Coliseo Miguel Grau*----------------------*Coliseo Mariscal Caceres*


----------



## onechann

Indochine said:


> el amauta hasta se puede construir una bandeja mas, con toda la remodelacion que seria tecnologia de punta para que sea la arena de Lima.


^^Tremendo coliseaso, la verdad espero que los evangelistas vendan el recinto a otra entidad que le de mejor uso. Un recinto de 20 000 mil personas podría ser una gran arena, pero depende de ellos.


----------



## theWrC

No lo harán ellos tienen todo el derecho de usar ese espacio ya que es suyo(y lo han llenado varias veces en conciertos y predicas especiales) , no ambicionen algo que la ciudad ya perdio


----------



## Indochine

theWrC said:


> No lo harán ellos tienen todo el derecho de usar ese espacio ya que es suyo(y lo han llenado varias veces en conciertos y predicas especiales) , no ambicionen algo que la ciudad ya perdio


nadie discute que lo llenen o que sea su propiedad, pero ojala el coliseo mas grande del peru sea comprando por algun empresario y que se use para diferentes eventos y no solo sea para uso religioso.


----------



## marcos_vc30

20 mil personas!!!!! :eek2:

Sería una MUY BUENA opción como arena de conciertos y eventos afines!

Como es qué llego a manos de los evangelistas? era del estado?


----------



## jocho

*IPD destina un millón y medio de soles para iniciar el cambio del cobertor del coliseo Arequipa
*

El encargado de la presidencia del Consejo Regional del Deporte de Arequipa, Antonio Puyó Perry, confirmó que el IPD-Nacional ha aprobado una partida de un millón y medio de soles para iniciar los trabajos de la remodelación del coliseo Arequipa que incluirá el ansiado cambio del cobertor.

Fuente: http://www.deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2013/03/ipd-destina-un-millon-y-medio-de-soles.html

Ya era hora, el viejo Coliseo Arequipa es una desgracia desde hace décadas, y el cambio de cobertor debe ser la novela más larga en cuanto a edificaciones en la ciudad.


----------



## El Vecino323

invasorzim said:


> ^^ No se quien habrá puesto las capacidades de los coliseos limeños en wikipedia pero en el Mariscal Cáceres ni fregando entran 7 mil sentados y en el Dibós puede ser que antes del 2011 entraran 6 mil personas pero luego de la remodelación de ese año la capacidad ha disminuido, creo que está más cerca a 5 mil.


He estado en los dos y en el Mariscal Caceres máximo entraran 4 mil. El Dibos es más grande tranquilamente entran 5 mil


----------



## UNIXX

Que pena lo del amauta, y antes se hacían buenos eventos ahí. Aunque se nota que se llena en esos eventos religiosos.


----------



## Indochine

*Coliseo Gran Chimu*








editado


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

La foto es antigua, ha cambiado un poco.


----------



## Javitrux

*TEATRO AUDITORIO UPAO - TRUJILLO*



































Créditos al forista Foenix


----------



## Libidito

:cheers:


----------



## Indochine

La histórica Plaza de Acho, con un ruedo de 60 metros de diámetro y un aforo para 13,000 espectadores, es el coso taurino más antiguo de todo el continente americano, aca se realizan actos de salvajismo y matanza de animales que espero pronto sea prohibido.








foto cortesia de AP de noticias


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...sería mejor que en vez de toros se utilicen políticos :troll:


----------



## Foenix31

*TEATRO MUNICIPAL - TRUJILLO​*


----------



## Indochine

Coliseo Gran Chimú de Trujillo








Fuente

*La Plaza de Acho hace unos meses fue sede deportivo, en un estadio de futbol 7, ojala se quede asi.*








la republica









defensor lima


----------



## Emiliano FR

hay fotos de las obras de los coliseos para los panamericanos?


----------



## peruanito

Coliseo Cajamarca (8000 esp.)


----------



## Joaoleon19

Al parecer ya se está empezando hacer tendencia ha usar butacas en todos los coliseos. Lo cual siempre debió ser así.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Se ve muy bien, el coliseo Cajamarquino, con una buena capacidad. Ojala lo usen seguido, para que se mantenga.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Me gusta cómo se ve el coliseo de Cajamarca.

Yo espero que la Plaza de Acho termine convertida en algún centro multideportivo que pueda albergar tenis, hockey y otros más. Tiene buen aforo.


----------



## tacall

tacall said:


> *Coliseo Arequipa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inagurado en 1954



Haciendo un Quote del post, el coliseo lo remodelaron el 2016


----------



## bertoviajero

Exceletes contrucciones, el Gran Chimu se ve inmenso ¿Para cuantos espectadores es?


----------



## little rock

Como se llama este subforo peruano?


----------



## Foenix31

bertoviajero said:


> Exceletes contrucciones, el Gran Chimu se ve inmenso ¿Para cuantos espectadores es?


5 000 butacas


----------



## Indochine

Anfiteatro del Parque de la Exposición

















Fuente

Coliseo Miguel Grau del Callao








Fuente


----------



## Joaoleon19

Al coliseo Miguel Graú, le pondrán butacas?


----------

